# brown spotting after membrane sweep?



## courtney89

So apparently my doctor did a sweep today during my cervix check:dohh:. Since then I have had brown spotting and pretty intense back ache since I got home from the doctor. I called her because I was concerned about the spotting and ache because I thought she had just done a regular cervix check. She even told me when she had finished there was blood on her glove. 

So my question is.... is this a good sign?? Also been having more frequent contractions.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

i would like to tell you yes and that after my sweep with my last baby that i had brown discharge and gave birth that night :) i was 40+4.

However this time iv had 2 sweeps at 38+4 & 5. Iv had intense contractions. Baby fully engaged and low. Waters bulging. 2cm. Lost HUGE amounts of bloody show / plug. Constant pink discharge and Im stil hear a few days later. 

So it might be or might not be hun. i hope for u that it is :) mw told me a sweep can take 48 hours to work Only after that time do you know it hasn't.

Fingers crossed for us both. If mine haven't worked i don't think Im going to have another. ill just have my induction on due date next Thursday. The sweeps this time have just set everything off then led to disappointment and discomfort xx


----------



## caramelly

I had a sweep on monday night,I had cramp and wasn't feeling that great. I had sort of dry brown blood mix in the mucus but I'm not concern.. she said if it's fresh blood like cutting yourself to call them.

This morning, nothing.. 5 days over and I'm getting fed up.. it feels so long, I just want her to be here now. :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

iv had lots of fresh blood mixed with mine i didn't know i should think anything of it? x


----------



## courtney89

Well I have woken up this morning with alot more brown spotting then I was having yesterday so I am just sitting around waiting to see if anything is gonna happen lol. Of course I am not going to get my hopes up cause I am so tired of being let down.


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

If it is a good sign then I'm screwed lol. I had one done yesterday at 12pm and so far no spotting, no show, no discharge, nothing. All I got was back pain and period-like cramps. Both of which I have had before so nothing new! 

My midwife said that spotting was normal, and that the only time you should be concerned is if you bleed a lot and if it is fresh blood to call the hospital. Hope things progress for you :)


----------



## courtney89

jessicaR4bbit said:


> If it is a good sign then I'm screwed lol. I had one done yesterday at 12pm and so far no spotting, no show, no discharge, nothing. All I got was back pain and period-like cramps. Both of which I have had before so nothing new!
> 
> My midwife said that spotting was normal, and that the only time you should be concerned is if you bleed a lot and if it is fresh blood to call the hospital. Hope things progress for you :)

Yes my first one was the same way, just some cramping and back ache. This one i am having the brown spotting which I am taking as a good sign. Maybe you will get some spotting soon too!


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

I would take it as a good sign too! You never know, you may be in labour in the next 24 hours :D x


----------



## courtney89

jessicaR4bbit said:


> I would take it as a good sign too! You never know, you may be in labour in the next 24 hours :D x

We shall see. I have to go out grocery shopping soon so maybe these contractions will pick up in strength an become more regular:thumbup:


----------



## overdue90

Hi ladies  had 3rd membrane sweep today, said I was 2-3cm dilated although cervix still quite posterior ... Im 40 + 7 (yawn!)

Had what I thought were some contractions earlier but after a while they stopped. Earlier I noticed some bloody mucus (not a large amount just 2 sort of small pieces). Does anyone have experience of this?
Could it be a sign of impending labour or just because I had a membrane sweep?

Thanks :kiss:


----------

